# New 501 Phenomena



## acp (Apr 22, 2002)

I have a 501 (166 S/W) and a 3900 sharing one antenna with two SW21s.

I lost 110* TP31, no signal, on the 501. I went to the 3900 and checked 110* TP31 and it had a strength of 82. With the 3900 still looking at 110* TP31 I checked the 501 and sure enough it's strength was 81.

I moved to TP30 on the 3900 and the 501 lost all signal on TP31. Switching back and forth with the 3900 from TPs 31 and 30, the only time the 501 had any signal on TP 31 was when the 3900 was also on TP 31.

Can anyone explain this?

With the 501 I have noticed lately lots of ~1 second audio dropouts, lots of several second audio/video dropouts (several channels) and sometime the screen just goes totally black and it takes a reset to get it going again.

In the past year I have had 3 Dishplayers until they finally swapped it for the 501 in January. Since January I'm on my 5th 501. Where does it all end? I know when the merger doesn't through or the new cable system is installed in my community, Im gone.

Enough is enough.

Comments please......


----------



## LadyTalia (Oct 4, 2002)

[No message]


----------



## acp (Apr 22, 2002)

Thanks for the reply.

I can't see where that could be the problem here. There are two SW-21s and two LNBFs on the single dish. One SW-21 connected to the 3900 and one to the 501. The way I understand it is one LNBF goes to the 3900 SW- 21 and the second LNBF goes to the 501 SW-21. I don't see how switching the 3900 could affect the 501s SW-21.

Maybe I'm all wet and someone will jump in and straighten me out.

If I didn't mentioned it, this is an intermitent problem and hasn't happened again today. Lots of audio dropouts and a couple of video dropouts since posting here a couple of hours ago.

Frustrating! Tomorrow after a good nights sleep I'll call my least favorite people (Dish CSRs) and see if I can raise my blood pressure a few points.

Thanks again....

As an aside does anyone know how many 501s are in service?


----------



## johnsmith22 (Jul 12, 2002)

I wonder if you migt have a cable problem either between the LNBF and the SW21 or between the SW21 and the 508. Damp connectors can sometimes cause voltage drops on the DC control voltages for the switches and LNBFs which might account for your problem.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by acp _
> *I can't see where that could be the problem here. There are two SW-21s and two LNBFs on the single dish. One SW-21 connected to the 3900 and one to the 501. The way I understand it is one LNBF goes to the 3900 SW- 21 and the second LNBF goes to the 501 SW-21.*


Each LNBF is aimed at a different satellite. The 3900's SW21 takes one side of the 110 LNBF and one side of the 119 LNBF. The 501's SW21 takes the other side of each LNBF. That way, both receivers can see both satellites.


> *I don't see how switching the 3900 could affect the 501s SW-21.*


Are the SW21s connected as described? Have you tried swapping the receivers? Does the problem stay with the 501 or does it now appear on the 3900?


----------



## acp (Apr 22, 2002)

Thanks for the replies. I now understand better how the LNBF/SW21 combo works. I drew a diagram on paper. Previously I was under the impression that one LNBF supplied the 3900 for both 110 and 119 and the second LNBF supplied the 501. Now I see that one LNBF supplies 110* and the other supplies 119* and a SW21 switches between the LNBFs.

Unfortunately, as many of lifes problems, this is an intermittent situation. I did run a brand new coax to the 501 and since then the "3900 controls 501" phenomena has not reoccured. But I still do get the video and audio dropouts.

I have two dishes so next I will swap the 501 with a second 3900 that is alone on a second dish and see how the 501 reacts.

Thanks to all.....


----------

